

RedHat Goes Cloud: Launches CloudForms And OpenShift Platforms - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/05/08/red-hat-launches-cloudforms-and-openshift-platforms/

======
idm
If you're looking for something a little simpler, check out Xenadu for
configuring and deploying cloud appliances.

<http://github.com/iandennismiller/xenadu>

For an example of Xenadu deploying an appliance to an EC2 instance, see
Swandive:

<http://github.com/iandennismiller/swandive>

Swandive is an IPsec/L2TP VPN that deploys to the cloud. Unlike OpenVPN,
Swandive is compatible with iOS devices.

~~~
sciurus
Those are neat projects. At first glance, xenadu seems to sit somewhere
between etckeeper and puppet in terms of power and complexity. However, I
don't see what they have to do with Red Hat launching cloud platforms.

<http://openshift.redhat.com/app/>
<http://www.redhat.com/solutions/cloud/cloudforms/>

------
justincormack
Not open sourcing this right away is a big mistake, when Cloud Foundry has
shown that open source is already going to be where these platforms are.
Hoping its just because they cant and have to rewrite code, not because they
think they need to.

~~~
sciurus
I imagine they've decided to rewrite some of the code they acquired from
Makara before releasing it as open source, similar to the ongoing (?) rewrite
of the some of the code in RHEV they acquired from Qumranet.

[http://lpeer.blogspot.com/2010/04/switching-from-c-to-
java.h...](http://lpeer.blogspot.com/2010/04/switching-from-c-to-java.html)

------
da5e
digitizor.com has a couple of off-putting features. Their ad placement is very
obtrusive. And when i clicked on the "beta" link it took me to a Microsoft ad
which purported to be "informative".

------
samuel1604
I thought they would have gone the way to buy those other Cloud companies like
Linode or even better Rackspace...

